# Premium Economy



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

Anyone have experience with Premium Economy partcularly Air France's product?

I have an upgrade certificate for business class but shoud I save it for a longer trip than Paris-Newark later this month?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Anyone have experience with Premium Economy partcularly Air France's product?
> 
> ...


I am curious too, as KLM and Air France's premium economy isn't terribly more expensive than standard economy yet it considerably cheaper than first-class. Having flown Air France standard economy -- or whatever they call it -- across the Atlantic on a couple of occasions, I will say the service and food is far superior to standard economy -- i.e. steerage class -- on any U.S. flagged airline.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I own stock in Westjet which is a Canadian airline which bridges economy with business. Seats are leather, you get your own TV, but you have to pay for drinks and headsets. I've flown Westjet over a dozen times and love the service. I've even applied for work with them Shortly after 9/11 the stewardesses would tell corny jokes and be quick with the drink cart. 

Westjet also is nice to fly in because (until very recently, now they charge 25 bucks) you got a 2nd piece of luggage checked for free. If you wanted to watch a movie or special concert, the CC device in the seatback TV would take 4-5 dollars from your CC and you could watch a full length movie. 

I especially prefer Westjet when flying the redeye. If you want to sleep, they'll give you a pillow and blanket for 8 bucks.

I know it sounds like you pay for everything, but you do the same on Air Canada and Air Canada is routinely 50-120 dollars more.

Tom


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

The most important difference to me is the added legroom- I am a little shy of 6' 3" and really appreciate the difference even though it's only a few inches. The other add ons I really don't notice.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Do the serve jumbo shrimp in premium economy??


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Do the serve jumbo shrimp in premium economy??


No, and thankfully no foie gras either. I do appreciate the variety of newspapers available, something that has disappeared in some economy classes here.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

This reminds me of shopping for my wife.

She's a petite large!!


----------

